# "Shades of Grey" : Männliche Hauptrolle vergeben !!!



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2013)

*Geheimnis gelüftet
"Shades of Grey": Männliche Hauptrolle vergeben*



 

Kaum eine Rolle scheint momentan so begehrt zu sein wie der Part des Christian Grey in der geplanten Romanverfilmung "Shades of Grey". Im Gespräch für die Hauptrolle waren unter anderem Ian Somerhalder (34) und Ryan Gosling (32). Doch wie HollywoodLife nun erfahren haben will, hat sich Regisseur Gus Van Sant (60) endgültig für einen Schauspieler entschieden.

Demnach soll "Magic Mike"-Star Alex Pettyfer (23) die Rolle des Millionärs und SM-Fans Christian Grey übernehmen. Wie Promiflash berichtete, wurde der 23-Jährige vor wenigen Wochen noch zu Test-Aufnahmen eingeladen. Dabei musste er eine Szene aus dem Buch spielen, in der Christian Anastasia die Unschuld nimmt. Scheinbar hat das britische Model die Verantwortlichen überzeugt. Alex ist vor allem aus den Filmen "Wild Child", "In Time" und "Magic Mike" bekannt.

Nachdem das Buch bereits millionenfach über den Ladentisch ging, kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch die Verfilmung ein Blockbuster wird. Wer die Rolle der Anastasia übernimmt, ist jedoch weiterhin offen. Laut HollywoodLife sollen die Produzenten von "Shades of Grey" momentan Oscar-Gewinnerin Jennifer Lawrence (22) in der weiblichen Hauptrolle bevorzugen. Hier ist das letzte Wort allerdings noch nicht gesprochen. Drehbeginn soll im Frühling 2014 sein, spätestens dann wissen wir, wer die heißen Szenen mit Alex drehen darf. 

Quelle: Promiflash​


----------



## beachkini (29 Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Bücher nicht gelesen, aber müsste die männliche Hauptrolle nicht deutlich älter sein? Dachte immer es handelt sich um eine Person um die 40, die einer Studentin eine neue Welt zeigt 

Jennifer wäre mir in der Rolle der Studentin aber recht


----------



## Padderson (29 Mai 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bücher nicht gelesen, aber müsste die männliche Hauptrolle nicht deutlich älter sein? Dachte immer es handelt sich um eine Person um die 40, die einer Studentin eine neue Welt zeigt
> 
> Jennifer wäre mir in der Rolle der Studentin aber recht



sehe ich auch so, aber wie so oft wird in Hollywood nicht rationell gehandelt und entschieden (manchmal ja sogar ein Vorteil). Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Cenaturis (30 Mai 2013)

Ich habe die bücher gelesen und kann euch sagen das christian grey in den büchern 28 ist!
Desweiteren kann ich euch sagen das diese meldung genau wie die meldung das emma watson ana steele spielen würde (leider) eine falschmeldung ist!
siehe hier: https://www.facebook.com/shadesofgreybuecher?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2013)

*Den Lutscher hätt ich eher für die weibliche Hauptrolle genommen
*


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Mai 2013)

die ersten Meldung ist vom 24. viele I-net Seiten haben in den letzten 2 Tagen nachgezogen mit der Meldung ,
ich lese bisher nirgends was gegenteiliges .
Die Berichte sind bisher wohl alle von hollywoodlife übernommen , warten wirs ab  :



> *Christian Grey has been chosen! A source extremely close to production tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY that Alex has been selected to lead the steamy production. Do YOU think he will be perfect in the role?*
> 
> Alex Pettyfer is about to become the object of lust for Fifty Shades of Grey fans everywhere, as HollywoodLife.com can EXCLUSIVELY reveal that he has been chosen to lead the big screen adaptation of the literary sensation. Keep reading to find out ALL of the details!
> 
> ...


----------



## veNtriX (30 Mai 2013)

jennifer lawrence wär ein fail sondergleichen

ich will emma


----------



## borstel (5 Juni 2013)

Das ist doch Hausfrauen oder Mutti Pornografie!
Ich habs *natürlich* nicht gelesen aber die Kritik des Feuilletons war doch vernichtend! Das ist doch Schund für Leute mit wenig bis gar keiner Fantasie!

Soll ich euch ma einen guten Tipp geben: *"Haus der Löcher"* das muss man gelesen haben!


----------

